# blueprint line drawings of these three Porter locomotives



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi:

Where could I find blueprint line drawings of these three Porter locomotives?


1)
Martha's Vineyard Railroad only locomotive, the Active 0-6-0

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...active_w.jpg/500px-Hsl_mh1-train_active_w.jpg

CCRR #4 Porter 1873 - Injector to the fireman's side only 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/DavidFletcher//ColCentralRR-9.jpg

2)

Marietta & North Georgia Railroad

https://railga.com/mngalocotype2.jpg

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c6/Cn0205a.jpg


3) Sandy River Railroad No. 3

http://www.narrowgauge.iform.com.au/images/m2f/srrr3.jpg


Thank you,

Norman


----------

